# Lexierowsell ........ HAPPY BIRTHDAY !



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Sorry it's late, hope you had a fantastic day !!!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

You're too sweet, thanks <3


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

BAHAHAHA! That's a great one Debi!!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday and many more Lexi!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Lexi!!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lexie!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Happy Birthday Lexi!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Happy BirthWeek Lexie.


Where do you folks find all those cute images?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

> Where do you folks find all those cute images?


Google or Bing. 

Search images for "clip art cute sheep birthday" https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1064&bih=474&q=clip+art+cute+sheep+happy+birthday&oq=clip+art+cute+sheep+happy+birthday&gs_l=img.3...1840.8857.0.10321.34.14.0.20.20.0.102.1056.13j1.14.0.msedr...0...1ac.1.61.img..15.19.1064.aGCynmJSpJA


Or "pictures of knitted birthday cakes" 
https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1064&bih=474&q=clip+art+cute+sheep+happy+birthday&oq=clip+art+cute+sheep+happy+birthday&gs_l=img.3...1840.8857.0.10321.34.14.0.20.20.0.102.1056.13j1.14.0.msedr...0...1ac.1.61.img..15.19.1064.aGCynmJSpJA#hl=en&tbm=isch&q=pictures+of+knitted+birthday+cakes


----------

